# Looking for recipe for green tortilla (spinach baked in)



## mechellebelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I googled this but all I could find was recipes for tortillas or pita sandwiches with spinach tucked in as a topping.

I'm trying to reproduce the green flat tortillas you find in the supermarket with spinach (or other veggies) finely processed to a pulp and incorporated into the dough.

thanks in advance.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 8, 2007)

I imagine the process would be similar to what you yourself described.  I would blanch your spinach, press it in a clean towel untill all the water comes out, process it, and then incorporate that into your favorite flour tortilla recipe.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 8, 2007)

I've not made them green but usually do make homemade tortillas.  I assume we are talking about flour tortillas.  Unfortunately I don't have spinach on hand at the moment but this ought to work.  Blanch spinach for 30 seconds then plunge into ice bath.  Save the blanching water.  Puree spinach with just enough cooled reserved water to make a pourable liquid.  Add the diluted puree instead of water in your recipe.  It might take slightly more liquid but you only want enough to form a workable dough.

If I was going try it I'd only make a couple tortillas at a time with:
1/2 cup flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1 1/2 tsp. lard
2 + Tbl. water (loose spinach puree)


I'll look forward to hearing how it turns out and will try it myself soon.


----------



## mechellebelle (Feb 9, 2007)

*thanks*

the part about substituting the "juice" for the water was the part I wasn't sure about. I can't wait to try this and post back.

thanks!


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd be tempted to toss a little cilantro into the blender with spinach.


----------

